Labcorp files to bankruptcy as a result of security breach - GrumpyNl
======
alsoicode
You might want to check your sources. I work for LabCorp and can assure you we
aren't filing for bankruptcy.

Here's the real story: [https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/06/collections-firm-
behind-...](https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/06/collections-firm-behind-
labcorp-quest-breaches-files-for-bankruptcy/)

